
The Vodka-Red-Bull Placebo Effect - pella
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/06/caffeine-and-alcohol-placebo/529641/?single_page=true
======
HarryHirsch
Placebo or not, my favourite bartender's opinion is that caffeinated drinks
are the devil, the guests get all hopped up and into fights.

